# museum



## escorial (Nov 24, 2015)

our own minds
a living museum
contains everything 
about us
and will remain open
until the end


----------



## Doc Martin (Nov 24, 2015)

I like it man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PiP (Nov 24, 2015)

Escorial, as usual your poetry conveys so much in so few words. I loved the simplicity of this piece.


----------



## escorial (Nov 24, 2015)

thanks..Doc...

cheers PiP..simplicity is cool


----------



## shedpog329 (Nov 24, 2015)

Open mindedness, good one! Well written!!


----------



## escorial (Nov 24, 2015)

thanks shedpog


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2015)

This is a rare occasion where I think the piece could use an extra word. I think it would be clearer if the poem started with "In". On first reading I got lost in the first three lines.:scratch:

:flower:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 24, 2015)

Escorial, I like that you used "Museum" to compare .. well, memories.. sometimes, we treasure the past and a museum is full of treasures.. icons of the past that most likely, won't fit into the future...fabulous..


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 24, 2015)

This is a SOLID analogy, escorial. Very well put and very well done.

Keep up the writin' good sir!


----------



## Mesafalcon (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow.

This one was great. It describes the human mind from a unique point of view.

One of my favorites of yours, Escorial!


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 25, 2015)

danielstj said:


> This is a SOLID analogy, escorial. Very well put and very well done.
> 
> Keep up the writin' good sir!





Mesafalcon said:


> Wow.
> 
> This one was great. It describes the human mind from a unique point of view.
> 
> One of my favorites of yours, Escorial!



I agree with these guys! And I love the concept of a living museum. So naturally, it makes sense that it remains open until the end. Good stuff!!


----------



## ned (Nov 25, 2015)

lovely shorty - and a lovely sentiment
life's experience as exhibits to be viewed

strong, simple title does it


----------



## escorial (Nov 28, 2015)

extra,extra,,,read all about it..thanks Blade

Firemajic..thanks kidda

howling wold...solid lad..ta

Mesafalcon..cool dude

inkwellness...cool man

ned..nice of you to say..


----------

